# Duck Hunting int the Eastern U.P



## Air Traffic Control (Oct 3, 2010)

Just moved to the Soo, anyone know any good places to duck hunt, I don't have a real big boat so nothing to crazy for me this season. I have been doing a lot of scouting from the water and I haven't really seen a lot of ducks. I am hoping someone knows a few good spots or heck maybe even a hunting buddy for a day or 2.


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Not to sure of that area.But,If you would post any reports here and maybe you could post some on the ducks.org web site in the du migration map area.That why all of us can keep a eye on the flight patterns.Thanks


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

When I was at LSSU we used to hunt the Rudyard area a lot. There are lots of small potholes down there on the state land. We used to do a lot of jump shooting on them, and had a blast. You can also hunt many of the dikes out on Munuscong Bay. Theres a million spots you can try up around the EUP. IF you don't mind driving a little farther, we used to get great shooting west of Hessel, right along M-134. Those were flight birds, around late october/early november.


----------



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm at LSSU now. There's more water to hunt up here than you could ever cover. I think with all the rain we had lately alot of the mallards and other puddlers may be in the flooded fields as opposed to the marshes. I know someone that throws corn out in their yard to feed ducks and since the big rains there haven't been any ducks coming in. I'm held up with a broken leg, but my brother and the guys he went out with had a pretty bad opening weekend. As mentioned earlier, the dikes down on Munuscong offer walk-in access, but watch out for holes (that's where I broke my leg). Lake George on the east side of Sugar Island has a lot of marsh around the edges. There is some marsh north of the launch at the casino in Brimley. Even Ashmun and Tannery Bays are huntable. You can walk-in or launch at 9 Mile. If you have a motor for your boat that really opens up alot more possibilities. More birds will come through as the season goes on. Most of the migrant mallards and goldeneyes won't get here until November. Depending on the weather, inland areas may be frozen out the last few weeks of the season (as was the case 2 years ago), or we could have south winds and warm weather all fall (last season). Either way, there will be some birds around. 

Good luck, and don't break a leg,

Kyle


----------



## Air Traffic Control (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone ever hunt some of the inland lakes up here, Trout, Brevort, Pendiliss or any other ones. Looking at google maps it look like they should be decent but, most of them look like they are really hard to get to. Hidden 2 tracks and logging roads are about all that seem to go to them. Was up in Lake superior today didn't see much going on, maybe because it is so nice.


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

When i was went to school we hunted pendils(spelling?) and a few other ones in brimley. Knew a guy who hunted ashmun bay and did good. We should be up there probably late october to hunt. There is some very good gunning with some very good mixed bags from puddlers to divers to some sea ducks.


----------



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't heard of anybody really hunting the inland lakes. Most people I know hunt the edges of the river from Brimley down through Munuscong Bay, or they field hunt. Some people have permission on farm ponds. The mixed bag bit is very true. Anything from green-winged teal to black scoters and oldsquaws are around somewhere at some point during the season.


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

Some of the inland lakes are really good. We never really hunted eastern side of the soo, i know alot of guys did very good on the south point of Sugar island with out a boat. The salmon running up there michigan snipe?


----------



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

The pinks ran good this year, but that was a few weeks ago now. The kings are few and far between from what I can gather.


----------



## Michigander (Oct 8, 2001)

I have not hunted it, but one of our Deputys hunts it quite often and they generally do better than we do in Cedarville. Opening day we took a hen mallard, and hen and drake redhead out of our ponds in Pickford. ( this is the second time I have taken a redhead out of the farm ponds) Then sunday I picked up a hen Pintail that was someone elses cripple in front of the house in Cedarville. Late October is generally very good for butterballs in the Cedarville/Hessel area as is the area around the carp river in St. Ignace.


----------



## Air Traffic Control (Oct 3, 2010)

Good info for sure thanks guys, I was out in the boat yesterday and today, went all the way from the Soo to Detour (middle neebish channel)saw a few divers and not much else. Today we went down towrds the neebish Island ferry not much besides a few divers. Do you just hunt from shore down there in hessel or shoot out into the bays and islands?


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

...


----------

